

Cloud computing, cloud services, and the stuff in between - swombat
http://swombat.com/2010/12/8/cloud-computing-services

======
buster
There should be some cheatsheet i can hand out every manager and sales person
that get all those buzz words totally wrong.. Especially "cloud" seems to be
the word that is labeled on everything "non-cloud" just for marketing.

~~~
swombat
If only it was just managers. I remember attending a presentation by people
who introduced themselves as cloud computing specialists, who made the grand
declaration that "cloud computing is not a technology, it's a business model".
That presentation was so full of hot air that the entire building seemed to
float above London for a while.

------
lucisferre
Wow, not even a mention of Azure. Microsoft has a lot of work to do marketing
their technologies. Ironically I'm reading this as I sit here in Redmond at an
Azure seminar.

~~~
yesno
I saw an Azure book in a local bookstore yesterday and the content seems to be
directed at CIOs, IT Manager and the like. I don't think Microsoft's marketing
effort is weak though.

[http://www.amazon.com/Applications-Microsoft-Platform-
Patter...](http://www.amazon.com/Applications-Microsoft-Platform-Patterns-
Practices/dp/0735649677/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1291836209&sr=8-1)

As a side note, I wish Google would've done the same thing too: write a book
that explains a scenario in a typical business environment (billing,
invoicing, time tracking/vacation/time-off tracking) of what AppEngine can do
for business users.

PS: I upvoted you though.

